# lunch



## cruzn57 (Feb 18, 2013)

sitting here reading on the puter,  looking out the window,
couple coyote's stroll across  the drive way,  well fed, 
my dogs start to make a fuss, little do they know, they'd be lunch! 
mine are boston terriers,  one is 13 lbs , the other 24lbs, good thing 
I keep watch on them when they go out, 

View attachment Rgnx sept 12 034.jpg


View attachment TIMMY  12-2012 023.jpg


----------



## Chris (Feb 18, 2013)

I would have shot the Coyotes.


----------



## MarkWood (Feb 18, 2013)

me to there is no closed season on coyotes here in Ga.!!


----------



## Rusty (Feb 18, 2013)

I would have shot them, in season or not.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 18, 2013)

Nice looking pups you have cruzn


----------



## cruzn57 (Feb 18, 2013)

oldognewtrick said:


> Nice looking pups you have cruzn



they are trained attack dogs.
they attack food , every chance they get.

little one is 12yrs old
big guy is 6 yrs old


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 19, 2013)

I was leaving a gated community just outside of Nashville yesterday and I saw a coyote running in an open park area by the road, middle of the day and thought of you. Dang yotes are everywhere.


----------



## Chris (Feb 19, 2013)

There is two large ones that run accross the dry lake bed next to my mountain house every morning.


----------



## cruzn57 (Feb 19, 2013)

i drug out my .45 long colt rifle,  put some  shells in it, 
figured I can sight it in on some "prairie dogs"  LOL

its unregistered, as  I had it before they required registration. 
(as are most of mine) 

View attachment 45 long colt 002.jpg


----------



## Chris (Feb 19, 2013)

That is a beautiful gun.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 19, 2013)

I was not aware of gun registration. I have had background checks when buying one, but did not know that any state or the Feds have any data base for registering. If they did I'm sure that they would have an annual liscense involved.


----------



## Rusty (Feb 19, 2013)

cruzn57 said:


> i drug out my .45 long colt rifle,  put some  shells in it,
> figured I can sight it in on some "prairie dogs"  LOL
> 
> its unregistered, as  I had it before they required registration.
> (as are most of mine)



You have to register rifles?


----------



## cruzn57 (Feb 19, 2013)

the back ground check has the gun your buying serial number listed , and 
it is registered to you.
all guns,rifles, shotguns, etc.
that is how they trace the guns use in a crime  to the owner.
most of my firearms were purchased before this back ground came into being.
i do have some that are registered.
I will not admit  in a public forum  how many firearms I own.


----------



## Chris (Feb 19, 2013)

From what I gather at least here in CA when you buy a rifle new the serial number will be registered to you so that they can trace it. You are also required to do a background check and register a gun to you with a private party sale but you don't have to legally register long guns. So I guess if one fell from the sky and landed in your lap you can keep it with out registering it.


----------



## cruzn57 (Feb 19, 2013)

purchased thru a FFL  dealer will be registered, as part of the background check.
rifle ,pistol, shotgun, new/used.
they have increased the scope of the  ATF 4473 form.
you are not required to preform this with a private sale,  unless your state requires it.

to the best of my knowledge. LOL

a friend owns a guns store, and I worked there on and off for 15 yrs. (in calif)
obviously not now,


----------



## MarkWood (Feb 19, 2013)

in Georgia you only have to register if the gun is bought new, if u buy from a private party it is not required. they do require a background check unless you have a permit to carry.


----------



## havasu (Feb 19, 2013)

So if a pistol is bought and sold six times, and the seventh guy kills someone, how in the heck can they trace it to the correct individual?

As the original owner, I would sure as hell want that gun out of my name.


----------



## Chris (Feb 19, 2013)

havasu said:


> So if a pistol is bought and sold six times, and the seventh guy kills someone, how in the heck can they trace it to the correct individual?
> 
> As the original owner, I would sure as hell want that gun out of my name.



Yes but as the second or third owner your wants change a bit, don't they?


----------



## MarkWood (Feb 20, 2013)

I dont have to worry about that because I dont sell Guns.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 20, 2013)

WoodRacing said:


> I dont have to worry about that because I dont sell Guns.



Amen to that!


----------



## Chris (Feb 20, 2013)

Me neither, don't care how crappy one is, they will never leave my safe.


----------



## Rusty (Feb 20, 2013)

In Missouri, only handguns are registered. They run a background check to buy a pistol, but you don't have to have an actual permit to buy one, only for concealed carry. Open carry is allowed, unless local law prohibits it.


----------



## cruzn57 (Feb 20, 2013)

open carry is legal, 
concealed carry is by permit, (easy to get)
sure does cut down on road rage!


----------

